# my roof ??S



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

i just got my loft started and the roof it is at approx. at a 45degree angle3/4 in plywood w/ .050 thick aluminum sheet i use screws and adhesive and seal all the edges i hope this will work thanx welder


----------



## PHRN252 (May 26, 2008)

That should work great. When i did my metal roof, i didn't use any plywood. I think using the plywood is a good idea.

Rick


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

thanx more ??s at the bottom the loft should i paint it and then can i put paper down to help w/ cleaning or not


----------

